# UKCutter Liyu SC series, Liyu TC series, All Pcut series(CTO630, CT630H, CB730, CS630,), MH series support



## MrUKCutter (Jul 29, 2013)

How to cut directly from Adobe illustrator for CS3 , CS4 and CS5 with ukcutter series plotters:

The following contains illustrator plugin which allows user to cut directly from Adobe illustrator CS3,CS4 and CS5.

After you download the setup file, follow the instructions below

Suitable for Illustrator CS3,CS4 and CS5 only 
Close Illustrator, copy "Creation_AI_CutterRouter_Plug-in.aip" to Adobe Illustrator CS4 document's Plug-ins , for example:"C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Illustrator CS4\Plug-ins".
Copy "CutterRouter.exe, pcutlib.dll, PcutUSBSend.exe, Skin.dll,ToolkitPro1321vc80.dll" to C:\Windows,like: "C:\Windows"
Open "vcredist_x86.exe"
Open Illustrator.
Start using it by following the manual.

Inbox me for the setup download link


----------



## MrUKCutter2 (Aug 2, 2013)

Any questions are welcome We are here to help any people need that need advise on Sublimation items and sign making, also vinyl cutters and heat press's


----------



## joobei (Mar 14, 2011)

MrUKCutter said:


> How to cut directly from Adobe illustrator for CS3 , CS4 and CS5 with ukcutter series plotters:
> 
> The following contains illustrator plugin which allows user to cut directly from Adobe illustrator CS3,CS4 and CS5.
> 
> ...



Can i have the setup download link? i have the
Creation Illustrator Plug-in V0.02Beta(SignzWorld V1.3beta21)_Setup
whenever i try to install it, it always says that, 
Please Install Adobe Illustrator reinstall it"


----------



## MrJoesph (Jun 2, 2017)

joobei said:


> Can i have the setup download link? i have the
> Creation Illustrator Plug-in V0.02Beta(SignzWorld V1.3beta21)_Setup
> whenever i try to install it, it always says that,
> Please Install Adobe Illustrator reinstall it"



Hello did you manage to resolve the "Please Install Adobe Illustrator reinstall it" error messege


----------



## DarkChemical (Sep 7, 2017)

I have CTO630

The problem is, with widows 10 my CorelDraw x6 is not working. Is there any way to get it workign with x7 or x8?


----------

